# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С7/8 ... отчеты .... конфигурации/типовые не типовые/ квартальные

## КриВенЬки_РукИ

Доброго времени суток, любые отчеты по 1С7/8 типовые не типовые без разницы. КУДИР .... Предприниматели квартальные ..... помогу ..... пишите в ЛС!

----------

